# Inside Out Enchilada Fatty, My Throwdown Entry



## disco (Oct 4, 2015)

When I heard the theme for the throwdown would be fatties I knew I had to make my fatty with chorizo. I love that spicy sausage. I made a batch of homemade chorizo ( see http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/175611/bulk-chorizo).

I decided to turn one of my favourite dishes, enchiladas, on its head. I was going to put the tortillas inside.

I made Enchilada Sauce.

The ingredients for the Enchilada Sauce are:

1 tbsp Oil
3/4 cup Onion fine chop
1 clove Garlic finely chopped
1 tbsp plus one tsp Chili powder
1/2 tsp Ground coriander
1/2 tsp Oregano
1/4 tsp Cumin
1/4 tsp Salt
1/4 tsp Pepper
2 1/2 cups canned diced tomatoes
2 tbsp Lime juice
Heat the oil in a large sauce pan over medium heat. Add the onion, garlic, chili powder, coriander, oregano, cumin, salt and pepper and stir constantly until the spices give a strong odour, about 2 minutes.













DSC03545.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015


















DSC03546.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






Add the tomatoes and lime juice. Bring the sauce to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer, uncovered, for 15 minutes.













DSC03547.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015


















DSC03548.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






I measured 500 grams of the chorizo.













DSC03549.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






I put it in a large resealable bag that I had cut the corners out of to allow the air to release.













DSC03551.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






I rolled it flat.













DSC03552.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






I cut one side of the bag off, turned the meat onto a sheet of wax paper and removed the bag.













DSC03553.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015


















DSC03554.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






I spread a layer of enchilada sauce on it. Then a smear of refried beans.













DSC03556.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






I sprinkled some grated cheddar on.













DSC03557.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






I cut some warmed tortillas in squares and covered the fillings.













DSC03559.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






I used the wax paper to help roll the fatty.













DSC03560.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015


















DSC03561.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






I put the fatty on a sheet of plastic wrap and rolled it in the wrap.













DSC03565.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015


















DSC03567.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






I grasped the wrap at the ends and rolled the fatty to get a better shape. I put the fatty in the freezer for 2 hours. I fine it easier to deal with if it is slightly frozen.













DSC03569.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






I made my bacon weave.













DSC03572.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015


















DSC03573.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015


















DSC03574.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015


















DSC03575.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015


















DSC03576.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015


















DSC03577.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






I put it in the Bradley at 230 F over oak smoke until the internal temperature was 165 F













DSC03608.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






Here are the money shots that show I am better at cooking than photography.













DSC03614.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015


















DSC03618.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015


















DSC03621.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 4, 2015






*The Verdict*

This was so tasty. It looked good, it tasted good and I will make it again.

I would like to thank everyone who took part in the throwdown and congratulate bmaddox on winning the judges competition.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice smoke Disco! I wanted to participate in this throw down but time got away from me! Love enchiladas and will put this in the list of things to smoke!


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice smoke Disco! I wanted to participate in this throw down but time got away from me! Love enchiladas and will put this in the list of things to smoke!


Thanks, Case. I'm glad you got busy, I wouldn't have wanted to compete against you.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 4, 2015)

Great thread Disco, looks very tasty !    Thumbs Up


----------



## b-one (Oct 4, 2015)

Should of guessed it was your creation! Great creativity and a tasty looking product,thanks for posting about it!


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Great thread Disco, looks very tasty !


It was enjoyed, Justin!


b-one said:


> Should of guessed it was your creation! Great creativity and a tasty looking product,thanks for posting about it!


Thanks for the kind words, b-one.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 5, 2015)

Disco, Nice looking fatty and great ingredients !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 5, 2015)

Very nice! I love the flavors...JJ


----------



## disco (Oct 5, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Disco, Nice looking fatty and great ingredients !


Thanks CrazyMoon! I appreciate the points.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Very nice! I love the flavors...JJ


Thanks, Chef. You can't go wrong with those Tex Mex flavours.


----------



## dannylang (Oct 8, 2015)

disco, great as usual. inside out, thats thinking out side the box. way to go.

dannylang


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 8, 2015)

That looks great! I really liked your concept. If my wife would eat chorizo I would be all over this. On second thought, maybe I will make it and keep it all for myself.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks great Disco, Nice job and congrats on the throw down...

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## disco (Oct 8, 2015)

dannylang said:


> disco, great as usual. inside out, thats thinking out side the box. way to go.
> 
> dannylang


Thanks, Danny.


bmaddox said:


> That looks great! I really liked your concept. If my wife would eat chorizo I would be all over this. On second thought, maybe I will make it and keep it all for myself.


The first sign of a smoking addiction, hiding food from the wife? Thanks for the kind words.


driedstick said:


> Looks great Disco, Nice job and congrats on the throw down...
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


Thank you, DS!


----------



## dannylang (Oct 9, 2015)

disco i checked out your oldfatguy,ca food blog, is this your blog? if yes, hey way to go!!!!!!! looks sharp!

dannylang


----------



## disco (Oct 9, 2015)

dannylang said:


> disco i checked out your oldfatguy,ca food blog, is this your blog? if yes, hey way to go!!!!!!! looks sharp!
> 
> dannylang​


Thanks, Danny, I have fun with it.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 1, 2015)

Very nice thinking outside the box. A cool variation and reinventing the wheel. Way to go Disco !


----------



## disco (Nov 1, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> Very nice thinking outside the box. A cool variation and reinventing the wheel. Way to go Disco !


Thanks!


----------

